# Are the words - "Attested True copy" ok?



## sharav (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi,I just got my notary done. The officer who did it had the seal that says "Attested True copy".
As i have read somewhere that the words "Certified true copy of the original"need to be mentioned in your notarized copy. So i insisted him for the same, but he explained that "Attested True Copy" means same and he have done it for many before. Is it ok? Its not going to be a problem ?
NOTE - He put 4 seals and signature.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Ii has to say true copy of the original ie not a copy of a copy or copy of an internet print out.


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

sharav said:


> Hi,I just got my notary done. The officer who did it had the seal that says "Attested True copy".
> As i have read somewhere that the words "Certified true copy of the original"need to be mentioned in your notarized copy. So i insisted him for the same, but he explained that "Attested True Copy" means same and he have done it for many before. Is it ok? Its not going to be a problem ?
> NOTE - He put 4 seals and signature.


You dont have to match the exact wordings... As the officer said its fine...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mine just said "certified true copy" or something along those lines and it was fine. (This was for Vetassess.)


----------

